# Anyone know wherer i can find a new replacement emblem?



## EasyJ420 (Sep 8, 2002)

I have a 93' Nissan Sentra SE-R. Recently the nissan emblem or logo fell off my sentra. I am looking for a replacement one, if anyone know where i can get the stock emblem i would be very happy!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

go to the dealership. i got one for $6


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Not to thread-jack but Ive always wondered how the large new Nissan emblem would look in b14 grill....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Dealership, junkyard, eBay...whatever is cheapest.

I don't like the new large Nissan emblems, they look to gaudy to me.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nissan has to put huge emblems on the huge cars theyre sellin... I swear, cars get fatter and fatter every year....


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *nissan has to put huge emblems on the huge cars theyre sellin... I swear, cars get fatter and fatter every year.... *


...reminds me of our great country


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Click this link. They sell 'Insane" Nissan badges. 
http://www.apexperformance.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=544


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *nissan has to put huge emblems on the huge cars theyre sellin... I swear, cars get fatter and fatter every year.... *


....and 30 years ago everyone was swearing that cars get skinnier and skinner


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i like the golden nissan emblems that comes with newer altimas and maximas. i think they look better with my car's color. it depends.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

After the rollover screwed up the emblems on my 200, I had my aunt and uncle at the body shop order some and Im lookin at the box right now...I never put them on cuz I like people to wonder what I drive, they are at my desk and have been for over a year or 2. I dont see a price on it. But its addressed from 
Nissan North America, Inc.
8743 Western Way, Jacksonville, FL
To a local Nissan/Cad/Olds dealer and its got my uncle and aunts body shop address and other stuff on it.
You could probably find a number or write them or even email them if you find the right info. But thats if you want to go directly to Nissan, go to the local dealer if you want to bypass all that and make it easy. Hope that helps you out somehow.


----------

